# cyprus banking theft



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

please tell me that i am getting this situation all wrong, and that they are not actually going to steal money off of any account that has over 100,000 euros in it? surely that is illegal?

i mean over here we cannot even get rid of undesirable foreigners due to eu rules and yet the eu has sanctioned this theft!


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Gaz, politicians have been stealing for years, so this is nothing new. Just look at the expenses saga, the second homes, the list goes on and on. They now want to make theft legal ----- simples.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ahh ok Keith, didn't think of it that way......mind i can see the ruskies going mental if it happens.


----------



## Bung (Jun 13, 2011)

j8keith said:


> They now want to make theft legal ----- simples.


Theft has always been legal as long as you're the right people.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Everything has risks attached to it, stick max £85k in any bank if you want risk free banking,

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I think this might be the 'thin end of the wedge' - Banking theft is coming to a country near to you.

Unless of course you are a tax paying UK citizen then banking theft is already with you!


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I think they where give +4% interest more than anyone and it had been going on for years, that's why 50% of the accounts where Russain and I bet most of the 100,000 +euro accounts are the Russan ones. 
So it looks like its always been a high risk place to put your money.

Looks like the man in the street with less than 100K will not get hit now. Because of the banking system this could happen but don't think for one min it will happen here, because it cannot.

We have VAT and person tax to rob us all blind


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

reading more into it last night and the fact they havn't re-opened the banks yet, they know that all of those billions that the russians have stored there will be transferred out asap and will start the ball rolling on the banks collapse.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Proof it is better to owe the banks rather than save with them.


----------



## jonnieboy (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm conflicted over this... although the idea of a sudden "grab" of 40% of saver's money is repugnant, I find it difficult to separate the "stealth" method by which this happens here and elsewhere... the constant devaluing of our currency, inflation etc has much the same effect - but the gradual "erosion" is harder to see.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

mighTy Tee said:


> Proof it is better to owe the banks rather than save with them.


A dear friend of mine died a couple of years back, on the back of the order of service were some words of wisdom
" You bring nothing into this world, you can take nothing out, but if you leave in debt you've made a profit". RIP Eric.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Apparently the bulk of it is Russian money that was moved out of Russia illegally. If the depositors kick up a fuss then the Russian authorities will come down on each individual.

The Russians are living there like royalty (much as they do here) so I doubt they will suffer that much. They're there for the gas and will no doubt make back any shortfall.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

this can and will come to abank near us,, how much was alrady stolen from us to keep the western capitalist system afloat,who is next, portugal, spain ,italy before it eventually comes here ?
i find it a bit hipocritical that rusty suggests that it is ok for some ( presumably the windsors ) to live like royalty but not for others !!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

He said the Russians roddy


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

http://blog.heritage.org/2013/03/28/the-decaying-eurozone-is-rotting-the-european-union/


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Fab 4 TT said:


> http://blog.heritage.org/2013/03/28/the-decaying-eurozone-is-rotting-the-european-union/


That pretty much sums it up.

I blame the Germans - again.


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...orce-Ireland-vote-rejected-Lisbon-Treaty.html

Having ignored the Irish 'No' vote, I'd hope every 'reasoned' individual would look to oppose all indoctrination of the EU.

When we get the oppertunity to vote, lets get the fuck out.


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Gaz mate, I learnt my lesson with banks when I ran my own business. All Christmas cards and such when going well. When it hit the rocks: all I saw was feet and dusts and "can we have our money back". 
Politicians are the same. Anything to preserve their power and personal prosperity is ok by them. ( think Mr T Blair for an example now getting his grubby hands into Asia) the raid on personal savings is just another sad ploy to save banks who squander money in the name of big profits

My learnt lesson - I traded my savings for a piece of land and told the bank they can go **** themselves for all I care! We need a new financial model that protects an individual from the fat cats etc., playing games with our futures.

Brian


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Fab 4 TT said:


> http://blog.heritage.org/2013/03/28/the-decaying-eurozone-is-rotting-the-european-union/


that whole article smacks of hipocracy coming from america who are far from the paragon of virtue when it comes to international or their own domestic fiscal afairs , they are a morally and financially bankrupt nation


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

They have been steeling from us for a life time here Gaz. 40% tax; National Insurance; company car tax; Tax on the health insurance my firm pay for me (the insurance which means me and my family are not a burden on the NHS). And then we have the VAT at 20%; the tax on Fuel; the tax on alcohol; they would tax the very fooking air that we breath if they could. So taking money directly from you bank account is pretty tame compared to what they do here. No doubt come our time for state pension, that will be means tested and none of us will qualify for it; we will then be told we cant live in a house with more than one room or we have to pay em another £200. I want to move to the outer hebrides; rent a shed with an armchair and a wood burner an axe and a local forest and say fook it to this place. It has run its course here.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i expect it is not being anounced or widely reported but it apears that the largest depositers have got their money out and avoided the deposit raid..


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

guy's i agree with everything you have said and more!!! the whole business model is badly flawed and they cannot see it or DO NOT KNOW how to fix it. once we allowed the eu to dictate to us on everything we were doomed, and the only way out is to get out asap. to just tax us more to get funds just creates more illegal activities in the whole of society to offset what they are doing to our lives i feel.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

whilst on the subject of miss / non repoting, the war machine of international theives and terrorists, also known as the USA , have just sent a fleet of stealth fighters to their small south east asian puppet state of south korea to take part in their latest " war games ", ,,,,,...
another issue which is being suppressed currently is that there is currently a hunger strike amoung " detainees " in the guantanimo camp and is about to enter its 56th day,,,,,,,, incidentally some 84 of the current 145 ( illegally ) imprisoned persons have been cleared for release for over a year now but are still being held


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Gazzz,, how can you say the business model is not working,,,, of course the international business plan is working,, the people who controll it and benefit from it are getting richer whilst the majority are getting poorer, (and are now being led around in circles picking on and blaming the most vulnerable in society ) meanwhile the gap is getting wider,,unfortunatley mate we are on the wrong side of the wealth gap,, but if one is going to play the game then you cannot complain about the result,,,,,,


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> Gazzz,, how can you say the business model is not working,,,, of course the international business plan is working,, the people who controll it and benefit from it are getting richer whilst the majority are getting poorer, (and are now being led around in circles picking on and blaming the most vulnerable in society ) meanwhile the gap is getting wider,,unfortunatley mate we are on the wrong side of the wealth gap,, but if one is going to play the game then you cannot complain about the result,,,,,,


well yes ok it's working for the elite %age of society that we are not part of, doesnt mean we shouldn't try to change it does it surely?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

great Gazzz,,,, viva la revolteeion 8)


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

looks like Ireland is going to be next :?


----------



## Shootist (Mar 10, 2013)

I think a lot can be summed up by the FSCS rules:

In the UK if a bank collapses you are only guaranteed 100% of the first £85,000 you have per institution.

So if we assumed that without this tax above £100,000 the Cypriot bank would collapse then they are getting a good deal as if the British government refused to bail out a UK bank then investors here would suffer 100% tax above £85,000 in such a collapse.

For example looking at the FSCS payouts:

Between 2001 and 2006 the scheme paid out close to 1 Billion pounds in compensation. In the period from 2006 to 2011 the financial crisis resulted in compensation of over 26 billion pounds being paid out by the FSCS.

These payouts were made to 4.5 million people.

Frightening figures.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

banks are for mugs... I keep my millions under my mattress

if anybody tries take it they get [smiley=knife.gif] and [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Demessiah said:


> banks are for mugs... I keep my millions under my mattress
> 
> if anybody tries take it they get [smiley=knife.gif] and [smiley=rifle.gif]


To be fair, you could just keep your imaginary millions in an imaginary bank.

Incidentally, I like your new signature. Good to see a bit of humility from you at last. At least you know women are laughing at you and you don't mind admitting it.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Spandex said:


> Incidentally, I like your new signature. Good to see a bit of humility from you at last. At least you know women are laughing at you and you don't mind admitting it.


 :lol: :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Demessiah said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Incidentally, I like your new signature. Good to see a bit of humility from you at last. At least you know women are laughing at you and you don't mind admitting it.
> ...


I heard that too! Pissing themselves laughing lol


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

working away and on12 hour shifts so not getting much access to unbiased world news,, but i saw a small bit yesterday about Russia bailing out cyprus to the tune of 8 billion aparently by restructuring a loan,,,,,, maybe someone knows more about this


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> working away and on12 hour shifts so not getting much access to unbiased world news,, but i saw a small bit yesterday about Russia bailing out cyprus to the tune of 8 billion aparently by restructuring a loan,,,,,, maybe someone knows more about this


wasn't Russia bud, demessiah lent them it in return for free holidays for life.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

I didnt lend them it, I gave it to them as a gift!

I own an RS! 8 billion = pocket change to me [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Demessiah said:


> I didnt lend them it, I gave it to them as a gift!
> 
> I own an RS! 8 billion = pocket change to me [smiley=pimp2.gif]


lol, you are quite nutty bud.......remind me of the irish guy in brave heart (lovable rogue)


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> please tell me that i am getting this situation all wrong, and that they are not actually going to steal money off of any account that has over 100,000 euros in it? surely that is illegal?
> 
> i mean over here we cannot even get rid of undesirable foreigners due to eu rules and yet the eu has sanctioned this theft!


That's why some of us need more than one bank account, your cash is at risk if more than £85k there, so move it elsewhere and keep max £80k in each...
Bloody nightmare keeping track of all accounts, especially when banks merge and you have to find new ones


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

oh too have enough bucks to have to use several accounts would be nice :?


----------

